# Need a food grade countertop Coating for Laminate



## cipherpoint

I have a rental property that the last tenants scratched the countertops by cutting food on them and then sanded them down. They just look hazed bad. When we were waxing the cabinets, we tried putting some of the wax on the countertop and it really brought out how they were supposed to look. These are Formica Laminate, black. I am looking for some kind of top coat that is safe for food and brings out the original shine. Also, do I need to sand down the rest of the countertop if I do that?


----------



## DiscountHousePainter

I dunno if anyone else here has used it but I've been using Gianni countertop paint for a few years. If u haven't already check their site I think it's Giannigranite.com or google Giani countertops. They have different colors but it's like granite and marble finishes. I've done quite a few and the customers love them


----------



## cdaniels

DiscountHousePainter said:


> I dunno if anyone else here has used it but I've been using Gianni countertop paint for a few years. If u haven't already check their site I think it's Giannigranite.com or google Giani countertops. They have different colors but it's like granite and marble finishes. I've done quite a few and the customers love them


I have used the Gianni once and it turned out great.If I were you I'd check it out.


----------



## GrantsPainting

*Counter Tops*

Giani is a great product. But you said "food grade". I cant say that I know the food grade laws but... Giani is a water based product that you can top coat with an oil based or crosslinked clear coat. There are many better products like from midwestchemicals.com that can take kitchen abuse. Dont get me wrong... Giani can really turn an ugly counter into something much better for very cheap. But if you want to HVLP a great coating on that will take huge amount of abuse go with multispec from midwest chemicals


----------



## Damon T

Skim stone and Mile stone are really cool. Trowel on micro layers of acrylic polymerized concrete or something like that. They have a bonding primer for the lamiAte counter, and then trowel layers on top. You can finish with wax, epoxy, or other products depending on the situation.


----------



## GrantsPainting

Damon T said:


> Skim stone and Mile stone are really cool. Trowel on micro layers of acrylic polymerized concrete or something like that. They have a bonding primer for the lamiAte counter, and then trowel layers on top. You can finish with wax, epoxy, or other products depending on the situation.


That sounds really cool. Do you have any pictures, resources or products that are best for that? I found http://www.skimstone.com and it looked really great. Is all that just trowed on smooth? Could that be done by just about anyone with a good drywall mudding skill?


----------

